# Game: How Cold Does it Get...



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

I thought that since we are all chilly cold (just four-five more months to go) we could make a game of it. Take a picture of your thermometer and let us know how cold it is at your place (where you are from is optional). The person with the coldest temperature wins. Ready...Go!

Here is mine to start off: 9:00 a.m, -15° (and yes that is below zero)

Here's an idea, we could unplug the deep freeze and open the door, thus saving energy. Haha.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

That is cold. I can only say -4.


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

The lowest I've ever seen it get here is 15 degrees F


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Don't have a pic, but it was -10° during the _day_ the other day. I'm in Michigan.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

-5 here in New York Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

-8 with -20 to -30 windchill this morning


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

-30 windchill right now and I forgot my coveralls and heavy coat in my friends car who is at work until 2


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis said:


> Here's an idea, we could unplug the deep freeze and open the door, thus saving energy. Haha.


We have a deep freeze on the porch (why yes, we are *******) and did exactly that- although no reason to open the door


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Still -4, but we have -30 degree wind chills. I put all my goats in my big barn and my bucks together in a smaller barn. Hopefully they can stay warm.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Down to - 40 windchill and - 9 real temp


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

-17° regular temperature and -43° windchill--- in the middle of the day!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Does this count?  It doesn't take into effect windchill... and look! It claims its going to be a heat wave! (above freezing!)


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I did this to my rabbit to keep him warm. I think it helped. maybe...


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

-19 wind chill today in NY


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

-36

Goats


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

16 here in SOUTH LOUISIANA! I'm now ready to sale and move to the Bahama's! I hate the cold, I honestly feel sorry for all you having to deal with those -#'s!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

0 here in upstart New York!!!! 0 I'm sick of this cold already and it's just begun!!!!  The next time I complain in the summer it's to hot I'm gonna remind myself of the number 0!!!! Lol


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

sassy said:


> 0 here in upstart New York!!!! 0 I'm sick of this cold already and it's just begun!!!! The next time I complain in the summer it's to hot I'm gonna remind myself of the number 0!!!! Lol


 Yes. I will do the same though we hit -8 around here. And my friend was out sledding in this weather and loving it. I do NOT understand her.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

That's some thick blood to be able to sleigh ride with out freezing!!!!!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

LaMee said:


> -36
> 
> Goats


Oh wow, cold! Is this without windchill? The temp. was 9° on Sunday at 9 a.m. This week it's been pretty hot though, temps. in the 30's! time to break out the pool. EDIT: That was what I was going to post last night. Now the temps are in the mid 40's for the next week! Ugh everything is a mess. All the snow turned into slush.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Here in Montana: -20, noon on a clear sunny day! You can literally feel your skin freeze and crystallize when you go out in the air!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

right now its 20


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

We are having a heat wave. 40 here. Woo hoo. But it will flood now. Rivers here are whipping!!!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

It got up to 50 today! YAY!!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

We hit 51 today!!! That is why when I went outside it felt so good.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful day it was here today!!!! Tommorow rain ;(


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

It got down to - 15 regular temp yesterday again


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Where do ya live billiejoe


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Ohio


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

New York here. And 1 degrees tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

It was high 20s yesterday and It felt warm.. I actually had to take my heavy coat off


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm assuming most of you guys area doing F. So I have NO IDEA what temp you're at! (Besides 32*F is 0*C)

Coldest we've had is -32*C. Egloos are working good :laugh:

Just rememberin' that in the summer we get up to +32*C :grin:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Ground hog needs to go back to bed!!! He predicted 6 more weeks of winter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

A balmy -4° tomorrow and similar temps for the rest of the forecast. On top of that I have kids due in three weeks. Arg! I was thinking spring was right around the corner...maybe not. BTW, here is the formula for figuring Fahrenheit to Celsius:
*°F to °C* Deduct 32, then multiply by 5, then divide by 9 
*°C to °F* Multiply by 9, then divide by 5, then add 32


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

this is what got dumped on us here in New York. Shoveled my way to goat barn.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Right now: -35 degrees and three feet of snow ......


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Last night it was 27 degrees, tomorrow night is supposed to be 36 with rain. It has been about 50 during the day. I don't know how you guys handle temperatures that cold. I would take my 115 degree summers over turning into an icicle any day.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

-28 tonight! Its supposed to be like this until the 13th 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Last night it was 27 degrees, tomorrow night is supposed to be 36 with rain. It has been about 50 during the day. I don't know how you guys handle temperatures that cold. I would take my 115 degree summers over turning into an icicle any day.


It's not easy. My poor goats hate snow and if ya don't shovel a path for them they refuse to come out if the barn






. That's boots. He just waits and waits lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

This week in SOUTH CAROLINA me, my cousins, siblings, and a few friend managed to build an IGLOO! It fell down today but we made it on Thursday, it was SOOOOO cool! It was just above freezing most of the week but on Wednesday it was 25 degrees F


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

-15 but -26 with the windchill factor tonight


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

about 20 today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

34 here


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

-7 temp -25 real feel.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

Coldest for us this winter -27 actual temp, at 10,300ft above sea level. I don't really want to know what the wind chill was...

Thank goodness my boys are hardy!


----------

